# How can someone you love so deeply hurt you.



## christine30 (Mar 23, 2010)

How can someone you love deeply hurt you.
So as from my previous post - to be updated.. I just need to find a way to get over this hurdle.

We broke up two days ago as I write this.. My heart is in pain.
we were together for almost 2 years - I live alone and he lives with his aunt and cousin.
He became very controlling - I had to always text and call him every time and if i was one minute late he start calling me degrading names and at time put his hand on me. You ask why did i continue something like this.. each time we broke up I pleaded and my heart was there for him. like nothing felt good in my life without him.
He wanted me dress a certain way covering my body, certain shows, couldn't have any friend or go to any thing. Only be home while he was hanging out in the street with his friends.. and yes my dumb heart made me give into all this... Because I loved him so much, and felt if he saw what a great gf he has.. he wouldnt think negative of me.

So we broke up numerous times and we go back a week or day after.. so two days ago i told him i have a family wedding to attend.. and he got mad and was like I am giving him a story. which i wasnt. He never met my mom, and didnt like my brother.. he doesnt even speak to his mom or family. He is very high tempered..

so he got mad and was like good bye, so i called and cried about it.. and he starts calling me a hoe, and bunch of crap.
then we go back and forth texting hateful things.. he like he never loved me, he just kept me around how he had other girls while he was with me, and all his nasty hoes are better looking than me.. that i have nothing. mind you i have my own place and car.. and he lives in a room with no car or nothing.. but then again, he was talking about how he wants to move in with me or for us to find a place together.. and how he loves me and how God keeps bringing us togther.. Such fake lies.. I assume..
then he starts degrading my mom and brothers whom he never met.. like what kind of so called man does that..

but why spend time with me, why go and spend weekends with me, do activities together, spend money on me, and say you dont love me, if all this time you was using me.. I don't get it. then he goes on how I am to dark for him, I am from guyana ( light brown) and he is Dominican.. okay.. so why stay with me.. if that is what u thought of me and if you thought my body wasn't up to measure with other hoes.. He said some mean things - that i never thought a doochbag can say something like that.
I do love him, that will never fade but he sure did open my eyes how cruel and heartless a person can be.

Mind you I gave up so much for him, i never thought of ever cheating on him or looking elsewhere.. and he was so quick to go back on match.com to feed over the praises from others.

Love does suck, i hope i find a man that will love and cherish me..


----------



## Dollystanford (Mar 14, 2012)

your love for him certainly WILL fade, when you find someone who isn't a child and treats you with respect x


----------



## Eternal Embrace (Apr 26, 2012)

No offense - but are you in love with him or do you just not want to be alone?

I ask this because this man sounds like a total waste of your time! He's how old? And lives with his aunt? Has no car? Sounds like he pretty much has nothing... And worst of all he treats you like dirt! No man that truely loves a woman would treat her the way you have been treated by this dude!

Constantly going back with this loser has appearently caused you nothing but pain - why continue to put yourself thru that?:scratchhead:

There are REAL men out there who will treat you right, love and respect you for who you are (and your family, too, for that matter) - get rid of this guy for good and hold out for a REAL man - not some little boy who uses you.

You should really cut this boy out of your life.


----------



## viggling (Apr 27, 2012)

i understand your fear of being alone but i am sure once you meet someone new you will quickly forget him ..


----------



## ScaredandUnsure (Nov 17, 2011)

He sounds like he's completely replaceable and not a huge loss. You'll find better.


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

He sounds prejudiced. He's an ass. He said mean & hateful things because he* is* mean & hateful. His mouth spewed out filth... because look where it came from-- filth.

It hurts so much, because you opened your heart to loving him inspite of his flaws... however, he has not overcome his flaws. They will not be fixed if he say's lets get back together. So dont. 

You'll find someone better... Just take your time to let your heart heal. Don't pick at the scab & let that filth back into your heart. Seal it off from him, and let your heart have a full recovery before you go to try to find a new love.


----------



## ChelseaBlue (Mar 5, 2012)

christine30 said:


> How can someone you love deeply hurt you.


You love him deeply. He doesn't love you. That's why he can hurt you. You are worth so much more than this selfish little boy knows. A real man will love and respect you for who you are and will not try to remake you in his image. 

Dump this loser and get on with your life.


----------

